# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Как поменять букву системного диска в Windiws XP professional

## _shadow_

Как поменять букву системного диска в Windiws XP professional, собственно имеется компьютер с установленной операционкой, точнее распакованной Акронисом, только фокус весь в том, что при загрузке система останавливается на приветствии, дальше ничего. Восстанавливаю, дистрибутивом windows, загружается, только уже буква диска не "С" а "Е", вот мне и нужно переименовать букву диска.
PS переустановка не катит, там система athlon 500/128mb/5Gb, так что сильно долго установка идет, да и при установке в данный диск потом не устанавливается 1С бухгалтерия, а если на данной же системе, но с другими жестким диском поставить операционку - все работает.
Так что прошу помочь поменять букву диска!!!

----------


## Cygnus

зайди в панель управления / администрирование - и там полазь ... есть возможность управлять дисками и ...
может получится там что нить сделать ... Удачи !

----------


## _shadow_

> зайди в панель управления / администрирование - и там полазь ... есть возможность управлять дисками и ...
> модет получится там что нить сделать ... Удачи !


да я знаю что там есть такая фишка, но хотелось бы узнать про нее по подробнее - как запустить? что именно выбрать?

----------


## Botanig

Панель управления - Администрирование - Управление компьютером - управление дисками, далее вызвать контекстное меню и выбрать Изменить букву диска или путь диска...

а вообще я всё это делаю с помощью Live CD, там обычно всегда есть проги и от Акрониса и другие которые меняют без проблем.

----------


## Cygnus

помоему нет ничего проще ... все понятно и доступно сказано тут ..

----------


## _shadow_

всем спасибо за помощь, но вы немного про другое, мне надо было поменять букву системного диска. Через управление дисками ничего не получится, т.к. на нем стоит система.
проблема решена, вот на просторах рунета была найдена статья с помощью которой мона букву изменить:
Как изменить букву системного/загрузочного диска в XP?

Изменение буквы может потребоваться в случае поломки зеркального тома или при изменении конфигурации дисковой подсистемы. Ниже рассмотрено, как поменять местами буквы для дисков С и D. Если вам не нужно менять буквы местами, просто измените значение DosDevice[буква]: на любую неиспользуемую букву.
Имейте в виду, что при изменении буквы диска в нормально работающей системе перестанут работать программы, которые используют абсолютный метод адресации - придется переинсталлировать их или вручную изменять все неправильные пути в реестре.

Зайдите в систему как администратор и запустите Regedt.exe.
Откройте ключ HKLMSYSTEMMountedDevices и разрешите администратору полный доступ к нему (меню Безопасность (Security) -> Разрешения (Permissions)).
В HKLMSYSTEMMountedDevices найдите букву диска, которую вы хотите изменить, в нашем случае это "DosDevicesC:".
Измените букву на любую неиспользуемую, например, "DosDevicesZ:".
Выберите вторую изменяемую букву диска, т.е. "DosDevicesD:", измените её на тр<censored>емую, в нашем случае будет "DosDevicesC:"
Выберите значение DosDevicesZ: и переименуйте его в "DosDevicesD:".
Перезагрузите компьютер.
Примечание: перед сменой буквы подумайте, где окажется свап файл. Дело в том, что с потерей диска, на котором должен быть свап-файл, система при загрузке сразу же после окна логона отрапортует вам о том что свап-файл слишком мал, и вновь вернётся в окно логона. Этот цикл может быть бесконечным, и что бы загрузиться вам переустанавливать систему заново. Впрочем, можно будет ставить систему наверх, тогда не придётся переустанавливать установленные программы.

----------


## Cygnus

хмм... не плохая статейка :)

полезная , кое что для себя новое догнал .. :)
и тебе респект за статью ;)

----------

